# Gigi Hadid - walking the runway for Chanel show during Paris Fashion Week 01.10.2019 x17



## brian69 (3 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2019)

Hot Pants haben was wink2 :thx: dir für Gigi


----------



## king2805 (4 Okt. 2019)

danke für gigi


----------

